# [madwifi-old] Kernel options (CONFIG_NET_RADIO)[SOLVED]

## Tanos

I am trying to install wireless internet. lspci return the following information:

```

00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5005G 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)

```

So I tried to emerge madwifi-old and madwifi-old-tools but I received the following error compiling madwifi-old:

```

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

 *   madwifi-old-0.0.1417.20060128 requires support for Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions (CONFIG_NET_RADIO).

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * Once you have satisfied these options, please try merging

 * this package again.

!!! ERROR: net-wireless/madwifi-old-0.0.1417.20060128 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1648:   Called dyn_setup

  ebuild.sh, line 714:   Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called pkg_setup

  madwifi-old-0.0.1417.20060128.ebuild, line 31:   Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

  linux-mod.eclass, line 464:   Called linux-info_pkg_setup

  linux-info.eclass, line 572:   Called check_extra_config

  linux-info.eclass, line 471:   Called die

```

but I can not find the Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions (CONFIG_NET_RADIO) in the kernel config. My kernel version is  2.6.22-gentoo-r2.

Does anybody has a solution for my problem?

thanks in advancedLast edited by Tanos on Thu Oct 25, 2007 8:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ehnvis

Networking -> Wireless

Under there you should find everything you need.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Tanos,

The kernel wifi support has been changed and the kernel symbol CONFIG_NET_RADIO. The ebuild needs to be updated to work with 2.6.22 kernels and later.

Looking at the madwifi-ng/madwifi-ng-0.9.3.2.ebuild, it looks to have been fixed. Try the new driver.

----------

## body

What is with zd1211 ? *Quote:*   

>  *   zd1211-85 requires support for Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions (CONFIG_NET_RADIO).
> 
> 

 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

body,

Its the same change to the ebuild required. Kernel modules maintained outside the kernel are always going to be like that.

Isn't zd1211 support in the kernel now ?

----------

## body

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> body,
> 
> Isn't zd1211 support in the kernel now ?

 

Yes. thx for answer.

----------

## iancognito85

Where in the new kernel? I can only find zd1201 support not zd1211...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

offie,

Enter make menuconfig and press /, use zd12 as your search term. In 2.6.23-rc6 I get

```
  │ Symbol: ZD1211RW [=n]                                                   │  

  │ Prompt: ZyDAS ZD1211/ZD1211B USB-wireless support                       │  

  │   Defined at drivers/net/wireless/zd1211rw/Kconfig:1                    │  

  │   Depends on: NETDEVICES && !S390 && USB && IEEE80211_SOFTMAC && WLAN_8 │  

  │   Location:                                                             │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                   │  

  │       -> Network device support (NETDEVICES [=y])                       │  

  │         -> Wireless LAN                                                 │  

  │   Selects: WIRELESS_EXT && FW_LOADER  
```

----------

## Tanos

I have been on vacation but I finally managed to get the new drivers to install. My kernel had no problems compiling.

thanks

----------

